# Grammar is important



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

For his 75th birthday, a man got a gift certificate from his wife. The certificate paid for
a visit to a medicine man living on a nearby reservation who was rumored to have a wonderful cure for erectile dysfunction. After being persuaded, he drove to the reservation, handed his ticket to the medicine man and wondered what he was in for.

The old medicine man slowly, methodically produced a potion, handed it to him, and with a grip on his shoulder, warned, "This is powerful medicine and it must be respected. You take only a teaspoonful and then say '1-2-3'. When you do that, you will become more manly than you have ever been in your life and you can perform as long as you want."

The man was encouraged. As he walked away, he turned and asked, "How do I stop the medicine from working?" "Your partner must say '1-2-3-4'," he responded. "But when she does, the medicine will not work again until the next full moon."

The old gent was very eager to see if it worked so he went home, showered, shaved, took a spoonful of medicine and then invited his wife to join him in the bedroom. When she came in, he took off his clothes and said, " 1-2-3!"

Immediately, he was the manliest of men. His wife, excited, began throwing off her clothes. And then she asked, "What was the 1-2-3 for?" 

And that, boys and girls, is why we should never end our sentences with a preposition, because we could end up with a dangling participle.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Bwwaaaaahaaahaaa - Oh, I like that one! -_O- -_O-


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

LMAO.........Now that is FUNNY!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Ha Ha good one goob!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Holy crap that one made my day!


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------

